# Thinking about buying a whip spider



## Hayden (Feb 27, 2012)

So, I'm thinking about buying a whip spider. I've never had one before. What would be a good beginner species? Can you hold them? How do you set up their habitat? What temperature do they like? And so on.  Thanks.


----------



## seacowst (Feb 27, 2012)

well they are all good starters but the most common and most sheapest is the flordia ones. they can be handeled by any one. they like wood so rember that and the others just do some simple resarch also try the lovley search bar up top.


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 28, 2012)

Although you COULD handel them, when they are scared they are lightning fast and I think you'd be risking an accident with these frail bodied ones,,


----------



## Michiel (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh yes, all of them are fit for beginners! Sooooo easy to keep! NOT!


----------



## Keister (Feb 29, 2012)

Michiel said:


> Oh yes, all of them are fit for beginners! Sooooo easy to keep! NOT!


I have to agree. They are extremely fast and very hard to keep track of. Also since their legs are so long and thin this causes them to be extremely fragile. Also if you do get one get an adult because young whips are very picky and delicate in the fact that it is hard to get them to eat and temps and humidity have to be just right or else they will die. Yet like Michiel said they are very hard to care for.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 29, 2012)

I was mostly referring to the "they are all good starters"..this is absolutely no true.....they need time and attention....like Keister said young need constant good temps and humidity and they grow slow, so read up before you buy one....the florida ones, Phrynus marginemaculatus take 2 years to become adult...there are some threads with good info and pics here...

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry for not being clearer, I'm by no means a beginner with inverts, just with whip scorpions. Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## Michiel (Mar 1, 2012)

I got that....


----------

